# Homemade Patch Cutter



## Lorren68 (May 7, 2012)

I made this the other day.  It is made from an old hole saw I had lieing around, took about 30min with a drimel tool, and old whet rock.  I polished the edge using my ceramic rod that I sharpen knives and broadheads on.








[/IMG]


----------



## mmarkey (May 8, 2012)

Good Idea Kevin, How's it work? What diameter did you use?


----------



## Supercracker (May 8, 2012)

are you hammering it or using it in a drill press?


----------



## Lorren68 (May 8, 2012)

I chuck it in my cordless drill and "drill" through multiple layers of cloth  I did not measure the diameter, I just used the one closest to a .50 precut patch.  I have the rest of the set if I decide I need a bigger patch.


----------



## bamaboy (May 8, 2012)

What is a "patch cutter"? what is a "patch"?


----------



## Lorren68 (May 9, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> What is a "patch cutter"? what is a "patch"?



A patch is a piece of cloth used to wrap a round ball that is used as a projectile in a traditional flintlock or percussion muzzleloader.  The patch is made from a tight weave material such as pillow or matress ticking.  A patch cutter is used to cut individual patches from sheets of material, some people use store bought patches that are pre cut, some use strips of material that is cut after the ball is started just below the crown of the barrel.

Patches are most often lubed before use with any number of homemade lubes, or store bought lubes..


----------



## bamaboy (May 10, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing this info with me/us! That is pretty neat!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 10, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing this info with me/us! That is pretty neat!



You are welcome.


----------



## Supercracker (May 10, 2012)

now someone needs to let him shoot a flint lock!


----------



## Lorren68 (May 10, 2012)

Supercracker said:


> now someone needs to let him shoot a flint lock!



Now if we start letting everyone try flintlocks, those poor people who make in-lines will be out of a job!!!!!!!!

Seriously, he is welcome at the range with me anytime, but I shoot a caplock.


----------



## mmarkey (May 10, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Now if we start letting everyone try flintlocks, those poor people who make in-lines will be out of a job!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, he is welcome at the range with me anytime, but I shoot a caplock.



Get him up there with us Kevin I know someone that shoots flintlocks (hahaaa)


----------



## SgtPat (May 10, 2012)

I always desired a percussion until I shot a flintlock.


----------



## Redleaf (May 10, 2012)

If Got had meant for men to shoot caplocks  there would be caps all over the ground instead of rocks.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 10, 2012)

LOL!

He can try mine anytime. The cappers are revolvers, a CVA Bobcat and a CVA SxS 12 guage. The flinters are 50 cal plains style rifles.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (May 11, 2012)

How do you hold  the material ?? I can't get a nice patch on my press!! I think i'll just cut mine off at the barrrel.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 11, 2012)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> How do you hold  the material ?? I can't get a nice patch on my press!! I think i'll just cut mine off at the barrrel.



I fold the material into a square and hold pressure on my thumb and index fingers.  I think the real trick is to lube the cutter.  I take some of my bullet lube and put on a cleaning patch, then I wrap it around the cutter and hold tight while I spin the cutter with the drill.  This produces enough heat to melt the lube on the side of the cutter, this allows the cutter to pass through the material without grabbing the cloth.  I belive with a little practice you should be able to get good servicable patches, remember a patch does not have to be perfectly round to do its job perfectly.


----------



## droptine55 (Aug 18, 2012)

i just cut strips of pillow ticking in lengths , stack them on top of each other. staple them to a piece of wood and us the  drill press  or hand held drill


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 20, 2012)

droptine55 said:


> i just cut strips of pillow ticking in lengths , stack them on top of each other. staple them to a piece of wood and us the  drill press  or hand held drill



This.
.
I have two cutters. I have not used them in years I prefer cutting the patch off at the barrel. Its more accurate that way but I like to use percut patches when shooting a pistol


----------

